# Witcher 2, anscheinend bis zu 40% Performance Verlust durch DRM!



## Vixor2 (23. Mai 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

ich habe diese News gerade brandheiß auf Neogaf bzw. im 3dguru Forum gefunden. Anscheinend läuft die DRM-freie Witcher 2 Version
von gog.com  bis zu 40% Schneller als die Versionen mit DRM von z.B Steam oder aus dem Laden. Diverse User haben bereits durch ersetzen der .exe mit der
von gog das Ergebnis ebstätigen können. Sollte sich das Bewahrheiten wäre es super wenn PCGames das so schnell wie möglich Publik machen könnte,
was hoffentlichd en Druck auf CDProject erhöht das so schnell wie möglich zu fixen!

Links gibt es hier:
Witcher 2 sli fix..its the drm.... - Guru3D.com Forums

und hier:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=27983442&postcount=1490

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2, anscheinen bis zu 40% Performance Verlust durch DRM!*

Du solltest wohl noch hinzufügen, das es sich hierbei um SLI handelt.

So ganz steig ich aber nicht durch. Die Aussagen sind sehr verwirrend in der Quelle


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2, anscheinen bis zu 40% Performance Verlust durch DRM!*

Naja vllt. kanns ja der eine oder andere mal versuchen, ob dem tatsächlich so ist..


----------



## Vixor2 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2, anscheinen bis zu 40% Performance Verlust durch DRM!*

@Skysnake:

Wie sich immer mehr rausstellt ist es nicht nur bei SLI sondern bei allen Grafikkarten-Versionen/Kombinationen der Fall. Nicht nur wird die Performance im Spiel deutlich geringer,
die DRM Version braucht auch ca 45 sekunden zum Starten, wohingegen die gog Version nur ca 6 Sekundne braucht. Sollte das Spiel also beim anklicken sehr lange den "Wolfskopf" anzeigen, bist du vom Problem betroffen.

Hier noch mehr Ergebnisse, Benchmarks etc:

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=430456&page=34


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

Ach... Das is ja krass. Bei mir steht das so lange da, bis zu 45 Sek. kommt gut hin... Und wie kann ich das nun umgehen bzw. abstellen..? Wo bekomm ich die .exe & die .dll her??


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2011)

Nicht legal....

Es ist ein Crack notwendig. Damit umgehst du den DRM und machst dich der Urheberrechtsverletzung schuldig. Begehst also eine Straftat....

Man sollte also klar die Finger davon lassen. Sollte man btw. in die News aufnehmen, ansonsten läuft das schon fast unter Anstiftung zu einer Straftat, oder man könnte es böswillig zumindest wohl so auslegen 

Das Einzige was man sagen kann ist halt, dass der DRM wohl recht viel Leistung frisst. Ändern dran kannst du LEGAL daran aber nichts. Da steht der Hersteller in der Pflicht.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (23. Mai 2011)

Naja das 45sec Warten bis das Spiel startet tut mir jetzt nicht wahnsinnig weh.
Ingame hab ich auch genug Performance.

Trotzdem find ich es gut wenn sie diesen Fehler beheben. Nachdem sie den Troll DLC Fehler behoben haben.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2, anscheinen bis zu 40% Performance Verlust durch DRM!*



Vixor2 schrieb:


> @Skysnake:
> 
> Wie sich immer mehr rausstellt ist es nicht nur bei SLI sondern bei allen Grafikkarten-Versionen/Kombinationen der Fall. Nicht nur wird die Performance im Spiel deutlich geringer,
> die DRM Version braucht auch ca 45 sekunden zum Starten, wohingegen die gog Version nur ca 6 Sekundne braucht. Sollte das Spiel also beim anklicken sehr lange den "Wolfskopf" anzeigen, bist du vom Problem betroffen.
> ...


Ist doch klar das die Version mit Kopierschutz länger braucht , die Kopierschutz exe muss doch erstmal durchlaufen


----------



## Lexx (23. Mai 2011)

wolfskopf braucht bei mir 45 sekunden, konnte nach geschätzten 10-12 verbrachten stunden
im spiel aber keinerlei perfomanceprobleme (nicht mal irgendwelche) ausmachen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (23. Mai 2011)

bei mir läuft das Spiel mit ner GTX470 OC und Phenom II 955 BE @ 3,6 einfach nur schlecht... Ich mein MAX Settings hab ich ja an, jedoch kein Übersampling und hab teilweise echt grottige Performance, Innenlevels teilweise auf unter 10 fps, Aussen zwischen 20-30 fps... Für das gebotene nicht unbedingt überzeugend...


----------



## Memphys (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich jetz gemein wär würd ich sagen: Wieder einmal zeigt sich kaufen lohnt sich nicht.

Ich mein, es ist schon grenzwertig das man als Käufer Einschränkungen hat die der xbeliebige Leecher nicht hat, aber das ein Spiel durch Kopierschutz unspielbar wird...

Ich glaube das CD Project den Kopierschutz fallen lassen wird, vor allem da er eh hinfällig geworden ist und nur die User gegen sie aufbringt/aufbringen könnte wie es bei Ubisoft auch war.


----------



## max00 (23. Mai 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> bei mir läuft das Spiel mit ner GTX470 OC und Phenom II 955 BE @ 3,6 einfach nur schlecht... Ich mein MAX Settings hab ich ja an, jedoch kein Übersampling und hab teilweise echt grottige Performance, Innenlevels teilweise auf unter 10 fps, Aussen zwischen 20-30 fps... Für das gebotene nicht unbedingt überzeugend...


 
Interessant, ich verwende auch eine GTX470 (Referenzdesign, nicht übertaktet) und einen Core i5 2500k (auch nicht übertaktet) und bin aber mit der Performance auch durchwegs zufrieden.
Bis jetzt hatte ich nur einen richtigen Einbruch, das war aber in einem Kampf gegen ca. 10 - 15 Nekker...

Die Wartezeit am Anfang stört mich auch nicht sonderlich - genug Zeit um noch kurz aufs Klo zu gehen


----------



## drbeckstar (23. Mai 2011)

finds ganz ehrlich traurig das mal wieder Raubkopierer nen besseres spiel haben.


----------



## Alche (23. Mai 2011)

drbeckstar schrieb:


> finds ganz ehrlich traurig das mal wieder Raubkopierer nen besseres spiel haben.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz denn die GOG version kommt auch kommtplett ohne Kopierschutz.

Hmm, ich hab performace mäßig keine Porbleme mit ner GTX 280 OC und nem Q9550 auf 3,4GHZ bei Very High (ohne Übersampling) und 1920x1200, hab allerdings auch nen neuesten Nvidia Beta Treiber 275.27 (ohne 3D Vision Treiber) drauf der bringt denk ich einiges.


----------



## Anchorage (23. Mai 2011)

es ist ja nicht mal ein Crack du wechselst ja nur die paul.dll + witcher.exe aus. Diese beiden stammen aber aus eine Legalen Version daher ist es nicht illegal. Auserdem interesiert mich ein Dreck was CDprojekt dazu sagt ich habe das Spiel gekauft und will es zum Laufen kriegen . Es ist mit der Original .exe ja nicht mal gestartet.


----------



## Kuschluk (23. Mai 2011)

max00 schrieb:


> Interessant, ich verwende auch eine GTX470 (Referenzdesign, nicht übertaktet) und einen Core i5 2500k (auch nicht übertaktet) und bin aber mit der Performance auch durchwegs zufrieden.
> Bis jetzt hatte ich nur einen richtigen Einbruch, das war aber in einem Kampf gegen ca. 10 - 15 Nekker...
> 
> Die Wartezeit am Anfang stört mich auch nicht sonderlich - genug Zeit um noch kurz aufs Klo zu gehen


 
ALSO ich kann nur so viel sagen phenom II 965 @3,8ghz und GTX 480 @ crysis 1  => ruckend(also nit dauerhaft aber ab und an) und auch BF BC2 Performance schlechter auch die VANTAGE GPU Punkte waren 16000 

i7 2600k und gtx 480  => probleme weg diese kack phenom II CPU BREMST sie taugt nicht mehr bei aktuellen games hier ist klar drauf zu achten das heute der TAKT nicht mehr alles ist selbst die anzahl der Kerne Stimmt ja  
                                  mit den jetztigen überein!

Ich spiele auf 1920x1200 alles highest ohne diese komische übersampeling oder so

hatte am anfang nur 11- 16 fps => 275.26 BETA runtergeladen und übersampeling ausgemacht (ka obs jetzt mit dem übersampling immernoch ist) und es rennt wie schmitz katze 

FPS 45 - 60 

GTX 480 (930Mhz VS 700 Standard ^^)


----------



## Hatuja (23. Mai 2011)

Ich konnte mit reduzierter Grafik eigentlich gut zocken, von der Performance her. Ja, der Start hat wirklich ewig gedauert, 45 sec. kommt da schon gut hin.
Allerdings hatte ich ständig abstürze: "Witcher 2 funktioniert nicht mehr", im Hintergrund hing dann der Launcher, der sich nur noch über den Taskmanager beenden ließ. Und das alle paar Minuten!
Hatte dann gestern auch von der Gog.exe gehört und dachte mir, ich hab das Game original und die Dateien stammen ja vom Publisher, sind also nicht verändert und umgehen dadurch auch keinen Kopierschutz. Habs also ausprobiert!

Und ja, was soll ich sagen. Ich bin echt überrascht! Ich kann mit meiner betagten GTX260 mal locker eine Qualitäts und eine AA -Stufe höher drehen und es läuft immer noch absolut flüssig! Wäre vorher unspielbar gewesen! Das Spiel startet jetzt innerhalb weniger Sekunden und die Abstürze sind auch komplett weg! 

Wo ich vorher noch gedacht hab, "Ja, *******, hast mal wieder nicht auf dich selbst gehört und ein Spiel zum Vollpreis bei release gekauft.., jetzt hab ich mal wieder den Beta- Schrott", muss ich jetzt echt sagen: Super Spiel!

Nur traurig, dass das erst auf Umwegen passieren muss. Mit einer Lösung, die vielleicht nicht illegal ist, aber schon in den gaaanz dunkelgrauen Bereich abdriftet!
Daumen hoch für die Programmierer des Spiels, aber ein Armutszeugnis für die Kopierschutzentwickler. Da sollte der Publisher schnellstmöglich über einen Anbieterwechsel nachdenken!


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Phenom II X6 1090T und HD 6970. Alles flüssig spielbar auf 1920x1080 alles max, ohne übersampling.

Würd mich echt mal interessieren, warum es da solche Unterschiede gibt. Zumal ich noch den 11.4ep Treiber nutze.


----------



## Domowoi (23. Mai 2011)

Das ist für mich Beschiss....
Sowas sollte strafbar sein und nicht das herunterladen eines Fixes.

Außerdem würde ich mal behaupten, dass es nicht verboten ist den Crack zu laden. Denn beim jailbreacken verstößt man auch gegen AGB's usw..... Und trotzdem bieten auch namenhafte Seiten Anleitungen an. Außderdem wären ja auch alle Seiten auf denen mal diese Cracks laden kann von vorne herein illegal.... Dann würden sie ja sofort gelöscht werden.....


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Mai 2011)

Der Start nervt -.-
Ich vertraue/hoffe mal auf die Entwickler, denn ansonsten haben sie alles richtig gemacht.
Falls es euch interessiert:
i7 920 @ 3,5 GHz
HD 6950 Ref. @ 6970 Unlock @ 910/1405 MHz
Läuft alles Max. bis auf Vsync und Uber schön flüssig.(~45-50 FPS)

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich mal behaupten, dass es nicht verboten ist den Crack zu laden.



Doch, ist es. Wenn du ein solches Programm auf deinem PC speicherst machst du dich strafbar da du damit funktionierende Kopierschutzmaßnahmen aushebelst.



Domowoi schrieb:


> Außderdem wären ja auch alle Seiten auf denen mal diese  Cracks laden kann von vorne herein illegal.... Dann würden sie ja  sofort gelöscht werden.....



Die Seiten sind nicht illegal, weil sie sich im Disclaimer ausdrücklich von den von Usern auf den Servern hinterlegten Inhalten distanzieren, du musst hier unterscheiden zwischen illegalen Seiten und illegalem Inhalt der downloadbar ist - meist ist es ohnehin so, dass der illegale Inhalt auf Filehostern liegt und nur die Links in den einschlägigen Seiten verteilt werden - das ist nicht illegal (das Link verteilen) und die Seite somit auch nicht und wird auch nicht gelöscht.
Die Filehoster selbst sind ebenfalls vollkommen legal, jediglich das dortige ablegen von illegalen Inhalten ist strafbar - und die Filehoster sind auch angehalten diese Inhalte zu löschen - das passiert bei einigen schneller/konsequenter als bei anderen... 


Zum Thema selbst: Ich bin auch jemand der seine Spiele allesamt legal im Laden erwirbt aber mich ärgert es immer wieder, dass ich als ehrlicher Käufer Nachteile gegenüber "Piraten" habe.


----------



## BaronSengir (23. Mai 2011)

Das interessanteste finde ich ja das in den Tauschbörsen die Laden Version mit Crack kursiert und nicht die GOG Version ohne drm ^^ Da wollten wohl einige Leute ein Statement abgeben 
Aber schon traurig das es erst so offensichtlich gemacht werden muss bevor die Leute merken das drm auch Leistung kostet und sich erst jetzt einige darüber aufregen die es vorher nie getan haben.
Kundenrechte sind den meisten halt egal solange es nicht die eigenen sind. Traurig.


----------



## Hatuja (23. Mai 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch, ist es. Wenn du ein solches Programm auf deinem PC speicherst machst du dich strafbar da du damit funktionierende Kopierschutzmaßnahmen aushebelst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja, da ist definitionssache. Wäre mal interessant zu klären.
Nach § 95a Abs. 1 UrhG: „wirksame technische Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes". Heißt, dass wenn ich keine direkte Kopie des Datenträgers machen kann, ich nicht mit irgendwelchen "Tools" (auch Cracks) trotzdem eine lauffähige Kopie erstellen darf.

Wie ist das jedoch bei DRM? DRM ist ja nur eine digitale (also in meinen Augen nicht technische) Methode der Lizenzverwaltung. In der Steam- Version habe ich ja nicht mal eine Datenträger der geschützt sein könnte. Und technisch geschützt ist der Datenträger von TW2 ja nicht!

Wenn ich mir jetzt das Spiel aus dem Netz lade und einen "Crack" benutze, um diese Lizenz- Verifizierung zu umgehen, verstoße ich ganz klar gegen den Lizenzvertrag.
Weil eine nicht lizenzierte Nutzung und auch einen verstoß gegen den Copyright, weil ich unrechtmäßig veränderte Dateien des Spiel benutze!

Jetzt habe ich aber das Spiel original und damit eine gültige Lizenz. Und ich benutze auch keine nicht- lizenzierten Spieldateien, da diese GoG - exe ja direkt und unverändert vom Hersteller stammen!?!?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2011)

Hmmm ja mit der Lizenzgeschichte könntest du Recht haben... ich bin kein Jurist und wage mich daher sicher nicht in diese Gefilde.

Ich denke aber schon dass du dir gerne 23 Kopien deiner DVD machen darfst wenn diese keinen Kopierschutz hat und nur über die Lizenz aktiviert wird - du hast dann ja keinen Kopierschutz ausgehebelt.
Anders siehts aus wenn du ohne gültige Lizenz spielst (was diese Cracks ja ermöglichen) - dann hast du den Kopierschutz "Lizenzzwang" ja umgangen und das ist sicher nicht legal.

Wie das genau rechtlich geregelt ist weiß ich nicht aber so wie oben beschrieben müsste es eigentlich auch in den Klauseln aussehen denke ich.


----------



## Löschzwerg (23. Mai 2011)

Gut zu wissen, dann warte ich noch bis dieses Problem von offizieller Seite beseitigt wurde  Hab eh wenig Zeit zum zocken, da kann ich die paar Wochen noch warten.

Der Fall zeigt mir jedoch wiedermal eines, der Kopierschutz hat seinen Zweck verfehlt und schafft im Gegenzug sogar noch Probleme. Durch diese Methoden macht sich der PC Markt selbst das Leben schwer. Eine simple Aktivierung/CD-Abfrage und ein Key sollten hier völlig ausreichen, alles andere ist Geldverschwendung da es Raubkopierer (IT Unwort der vergangenen Jahre) eh nicht abhält und eher noch weitere Probleme produziert (was wieder zu mehr Geldaufwand führt).


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2011)

Da muss man dir leider zustimmen. Hoffe aber, dass die Entwickler das Problem auf offiziellem Wege lösen. Mich nervt der Wolfskopf beim starten nämlich auch.


----------



## X6Sixcore (23. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe das für mich so:

Ich bekomme ein Spiel.

Dieses Spiel läuft trotz noch guter Hardware nicht so, wie es laufen könnte, wenn DRM weg wäre.

Also beseitige ich "das Problem" mittels eines Cracks.

Okay, der Kopierschutz ist nun weg. *Ich könnte* *also *fröhlich* raubkopieren* - *wenn ich das denn wollte!

Will ich das? NÖ!*

Ich will in dem Moment einfach nur spielen, mehr nicht!

Der kundige Jurist würde nun sagen: Mach' 'ne RMA, die zugesicherte Eigenschaft fehlt ja, man kann's nicht spielen.

Ja, toll, gibt's die Kohlen zurück und man kann immer noch nicht spielen.

Gut, evtl. wäre das die richtige Message an den Publisher.

Kommen wegen "Nichtspielbarkeit" zu viele RMAs, würde der sicher eher was tun, als wenn sich die Leute den Crack saugen.

Denn 'ne RMA belastet den Publisher finanziell.

Und was lernen wir Kapitalisten von Kindesbeinen an? Richtig: Alles, was anne Brieftasche geht, tut weh...

MfG


----------



## Deimos (23. Mai 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch, ist es. Wenn du ein solches Programm auf deinem PC speicherst machst du dich strafbar da du damit funktionierende Kopierschutzmaßnahmen aushebelst.


 
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das hier in der Schweiz legal wäre 

Wie dem auch sei, ich hab das Problem nicht, dass das Game so lange braucht, bis es startet.

Interessant ist die News aber dennoch. Ich finde den verzögerten Start allerdings verkraftbar, solange es ingame gut läuft. Da nerven mich nicht überspringbare Herstellervideos deutlich mehr .

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## turbosnake (23. Mai 2011)

Habe das Spiel zwar nicht, aber meine CD-Project wollte gar kein Kopierschutz haben. Der einzigste der einen wollte war der Publisher.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Mai 2011)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Okay, der Kopierschutz ist nun weg. *Ich könnte* *also *fröhlich* raubkopieren* - *wenn ich das denn wollte!
> 
> Will ich das? NÖ!*
> 
> Ich will in dem Moment einfach nur spielen, mehr nicht!


 
Es geht garnicht darum was du willst sondern darum was in dem Vertrag mit dem du einverstanden gewesen bist. Deine Meinung interssiert nicht, da du einverstanden warst wie du das Spiel benutzen darfst.


----------



## X6Sixcore (23. Mai 2011)

Okay, anders herum:

Was keiner weiß, macht keinen heiß.

Wenn die Dateien nicht auf Richtigkeit (nicht Echtheit!) verifiziert werden, wer will dann wissen, dass man das Spiel besser spielen kann, als es vorgesehen ist?


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Mai 2011)

Richtig das gleiche gilt aber auch für Leute die das Spiel nicht kaufenund du unterstützt das mit so einem Handeln.


----------



## X6Sixcore (23. Mai 2011)

Dann also Verzicht und RMA.

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange das gut gehen würde, zöge man das durch.


PS: Achja, haben tu ich TW2 ja nicht, mir geht die Sache ansich nur auf'n Keks.


----------



## KrHome (24. Mai 2011)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Nunja, da ist definitionssache. Wäre mal interessant zu klären.
> Nach § 95a Abs. 1 UrhG: „wirksame technische Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes". Heißt, dass wenn ich keine direkte Kopie des Datenträgers machen kann, ich nicht mit irgendwelchen "Tools" (auch Cracks) trotzdem eine lauffähige Kopie erstellen darf.


Ach ja, alle Jahre wieder, der 95a UrhG... und wie immer vollkommen aus dem Gesetzeskontext gezogen. 

*Kurz erklärt für den juristischen Laien:* 95a findet auf Computerprogramme keine Anwendung. Das steht in 69a. Warum ist das so? Weil das deutsche UrhG keine Privatkopie für Software (sondern nur für Filme und Musik!) kennt. In Ausnahmefällen erlaubt es Sicherungskopien, aber ein solcher Fall liegt hier nicht vor.



> Jetzt habe ich aber das Spiel original und damit eine gültige Lizenz. Und ich benutze auch keine nicht- lizenzierten Spieldateien, da diese GoG - exe ja direkt und unverändert vom Hersteller stammen!?!?


Das ist Quatsch. Wenn du das Spiel im Laden kaufst, dann gehört zu deiner Lizenz auch der Kopierschutz dazu. Du hast keine Lizenz einer nicht kopiergeschützten Version erworben. Die gog .exe darf ausdrücklich nur für die Verwendung mit der auf gog erworbenen Lizenz verwendet werden.

Letztlich ist das alles ein eher theoretisches Problem. Bei CD Project wird man dankbar für jeden sein, der das Spiel gekauft hat, aber rechtlich relevant (insbesondere mit Blick auf Äußerungen dazu in diesem Forum hier) ist die Sache trotzdem.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (24. Mai 2011)

Kopierschutz ist einfach ne tolle Sache. Der zahlende Kunde kommt bestenfalls +/- Null raus und schlimmstenfalls hat er Einschränkungen. Wobei der Raubkopierer diese Probleme nicht hat und trotzdem nen Weg findet es zu Umgehen.

Aber das gibts ja überall. Kein Terrorist würde mehr versuchen nen flüssigen Sprengstoff im Handgepäck ins Flugzeug zu schmugglen. Trotzdem bin ich sicher dass es noch Mittel und Wege gibt Explosivstoff an Bord zu bringen. Und der normale Passagier ist gegängelt.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Mai 2011)

Um nicht zwei Diskussionsthemen gleichzeitig offen zu haben, bitte hier im Kommentarthread weiter machen > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-aktivierung-zu-niedrige-fps.html#post3000885

Außerdem wurden ein paar Beiträge ausgeblendet, die mit unserer Forenregel 4.4 kollidiert sind. Es wäre nett, wenn man die eigene Nutzung von Cracks für sich behalten könnte, sonst gibt es wie immer Punkte dafür.

-CLOSED-


----------



## melz (24. Mai 2011)

Ich kann mich über die Performance im Spiel nicht beschweren! Bei mir läuft Witcher 2 butterweich mit allem auf max, mit meinem Phenom II X6 1090T und meiner Sapphire HD 5970 Toxic 4GB (900 MHz Chip/4800 MHz Speicher)!


----------

